# Upgrade TiVo Roamio



## dobbie1 (Apr 15, 2002)

I probably missed the answer to my question in one of the previous topic, went through several and did not see the answer.

I am considering getting a new basic Roamio and immediately upgrading the drive. I am going to be using OTA only and will have to redo my guided setup and season passes, so is the upgrade process as simple as putting a new 4TB drive in?

I have used MSF tools in the past on my series 3 and HD units but did not see where they supported Roamio units.

Thanks


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Roamio has a 3TB limit without a PC worked on, and there is no known utility that will work on them either.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

For 3TB just drop the drive in and rerun guided setup! Nothing else to do...

If you want to add a 4Tb drive you need to follow the instructions on the first post of this thread.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=517860

There is currently no process to directly copy recorded content from an in service Roamio drive to an upgraded drive. However, you can move non protected content to a PC prior to the upgrade and then back to the tivo after upgrade.

Protected content will be lost.


----------



## dobbie1 (Apr 15, 2002)

Thanks everyone for you replies. They sure have made things easier since 2002.


----------

